# Diatomaceous earth (food grade)



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone knows where i can get some food grade diatomaceous earth here in Florida or if you've seen it at any of the pigeon supply places, if so which one! Thanks for any help you can provide---DEEJAY!

P.S. I have searched all the pigeon supply places that I know of and found nothing,? so if this product works why don't they carry it for their customers?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Most of the home improvement warehouses like Lowes or Home Depot usually carry it. If you order it from a pigeon supply place, shipping costs would be pretty high, I think.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Maggie do the home improvement store's carry the food grade or the pool?
The store's around here only carry the pool grade and I read where that should'nt be used, Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

That is poison it kills fleas, insects, just about anything. It might not be the best for in with your birds though. Diatomaceous earth brakes down the skeletal structure of the bug, killing it from the inside out. I know its not good for people to breathe, so im geussing its the same for pets.



(As for a food type) Im not quite sure. Does it do the same thing?

Good luck finding some.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

From what I understand they do carry the food grade.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> From what I understand they do carry the food grade.


 Thanks, I'm going to ask if they maybe could order it.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I did alot of reading on DE before using it around the horses and birds and there IS a difference between food grade and pool grade. The pool grade is processed in a way that almost destroys its' effectiveness...the DE crystals need to be "sharp" edged to do what they do...cut insects so they "bleed" to death. It also deters them. Ants will not cross over it. Flys will not land on it. It is not a poison. It is a mechanical "killer" of whatever tiny bug walks or lands on it. That is why you do not want to breathe it. It will irritate your lungs, hands etc. with those tiny cuts. I get mine at a local feed store.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows where i can get some food grade diatomaceous earth here in Florida or if you've seen it at any of the pigeon supply places, if so which one!
> 
> P.S. I have searched all the pigeon supply places that I know of and found nothing,? so if this product works why don't they carry it for their customers?


Foy's does, that is where I buy it.

Here is the link:

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/765-793.html


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Diatomaceous earth food grade can also be purchased on ebay. Do a search, It is usaly in farm supplies and poultry section. Here is the long link for listed today on ebay. Sorry I don't know how to shrink link. http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?sofocus=bs&sbrftog=1&catref=C6&from=R10&fstype=1&_trksid=m37&satitle=diatomaceous+earth&sacat=97116%26catref%3DC6&sargn=-1%26saslc%3D2&sadis=200&fpos=18353&sabfmts=1&saobfmts=insif&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=2%26fsoo%3D2


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Foy's does, that is where I buy it.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/765-793.html


Oh thankyou thankyou thankyou, don't know how i missed that on foys I sure thought i searched it there? must ave missed it some how , thankyou thankyou thankyou, did i say THANKYOU! You made my day!


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

I know this is off subject, but if anyone is thinking of using DE as an insect repellant for gardening please be aware that it harms ALL bugs even good ones.We have a hive of honeybees so we have to be careful about what we use.


----------

